# Wildsau Hardride welche Größe?



## Froschloeffel (29. März 2005)

Hi
Ich bin 183cm groß und werde höchstens noch 2 cm wachsen.  Langt ein Rahmen mit der Größe M? Ich hätte den Rahmen lieber ein wenig kleiner, hab aber auch keine lust, mir meine Knie am Lenker anzuhauen . Welche Größe brauch ich?


----------



## Piefke (29. März 2005)

Nur mal als Vergleich.
Ich bin 178 cm groß und hab die Wildsau HR in Größe M mit gekürztem Sitzrohr.

Bei perspektivisch 185 cm würde ich eher zu L tendieren, evtl. auch mit gekürztem Sitzrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschloeffel (29. März 2005)

Hi
Ja gekürztes Sitzrohr will ich auf jeden fall. Bis zum Gusset eben. Ist halt die Frage, ich hätte es lieber kleiner und wendig. Ich bin mal bei 2 anderen Kumpels probegefahren, und da hat Größe M immer super gepasst. Allerdings waren es keine Wildsäue. Ist viel unterschied bei den Größen zwischen den einzelnen Marken?


----------



## crossie (29. März 2005)

bin (laut ausweis) 172cm, in natura bissl kleiner... hatte auch ne sau in M mit sitzrohr in _S_, das ging wunderbar...

nur so als anhaltspunkt.

cheers
crossie


----------



## Piefke (29. März 2005)

Wenn dir bei anderen Bikes die Größe M gepasst hat, dann miss doch da mal die Oberrohrlänge, Sitzrohrlänge und evtl. Radstand.

Zum Vergleich die Werte der "Sau"

Größe  	small  	medium  	large  	x-large  	xx-large
Radstand ca. 	1090 	1120 	1140 	1155 	1160
Oberrohrlänge 	530 	550 	570 	590 	610
Sitzrohrlänge 	425 	480 	500 	520 	540


----------



## DaSterch (29. März 2005)

Hi,

Ich bin 186cm Gross und habe die Hardride in L. Auch ich habe vorher zu M tendiert aber meine relativ langen Beine haben einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Also auf jeden Fall jemanden mit ner Hardride suchen und probefahren.

Gruss


----------



## Froschloeffel (29. März 2005)

Hi
Gibt es hier jemanden, der ca. so groß ist wie ich? Kann es sein das die Rahmengröße der Hardride eher kleiner ausfällt im vergleich zu anderen Rahmen?


----------



## entlebucher (30. März 2005)

@Froschloeffel

ich bin genau so gross wie du. (ca. 185) und fahre seit einem halben jahr die Wildsau hardride in L mit gekürztem Sitzrohr (bis vor´s Gusset).

Ich empfehle dir Grösse L! 
Subjektiv fällt der rahmen schon etwas kleiner aus! Wenn ich im vergleich dazu mein altes Gemini in Grösse L fahre, dann kommt mir die sau viel kleiner und wendiger vor. 

L ist noch genau die richtige grösse um passabel rauf, und geil runter zu kommen


----------



## Froschloeffel (30. März 2005)

HI
Ist das L dann noch wendig genug? ich bin ja "erst" 183 cm groß und will nicht, das es mir das erste Jahr noch zu groß ist. Ist jemand, der ca. 183 cm groß ist schon mal ein M gefahren?


----------

